
Man and man's best friend have both been experiencing declines in sperm quality - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/mar-9-2019-science-of-awe-blue-whales-and-sonar-chromosomes-and-sleep-and-more-1.5047142/man-and-man-s-best-friend-have-both-been-experiencing-declines-in-sperm-quality-1.5047150
======
towaway1138
Maybe it's for the best.

------
popotamonga
Man or men?

